# Removing Embroidery



## andale (Mar 16, 2007)

Alrighty,well, we have found the shirts we want to use for our business. They are 100% polyester tee shirts from Starter. They can be bought at Walmart for like $7.96 each which is great:

Starter - Men's Dri-Star Wicking Tee - Wal-Mart

The only problem is that the Starter logo is embroidered on there. I bought one just to see how easy it would be to remove the embroidery. Well, it's not very easy. I have been making a little progress with a razor blade and nail cutters, but it's pretty slow going. Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to remove it? I would rather just special order the shirts from Starter with no logo but apparently their email does not work on their site and they are a subsidiary of Nike, etc. Anyways, any help is appreciated!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ohbrother (Jan 30, 2007)

We use this to remove embroidery 'goofs' in our shop: Sewingmachine.com -- Peggy's Stitch Eraser

Not sure how it would work on what you're doing, and it may be too pricey.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I purchased a stitch eraser and it works great, I needed anothe one and I decided to take a chance and went to a department store and purchased a regular mini wahl trimmer and it works just as good for about $ 20 less. ..JB


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Chris there isn't a blank shirt that's close to what you want? That's the reason we buy blanks, no logos. Saves you the trouble of having to remove them. Removing logos might be fine on a small scale, but I don't think it's a viable option on a large scale.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I purchased a stitch eraser and it works great, I needed anothe one and I decided to take a chance and went to a department store and purchased a regular mini wahl trimmer and it works just as good for about $ 20 less. ..JB


The wahl trimmer (peanut) is the same motor as the Peggy, but the blade is a finer tooth and doesn't work as well cutting out embroidery. I buy the peanuts and put peggy replacement blades on them. Saves a few bucks and does a great job on the thread.

PS Always cut from the back of the garment!


----------



## andale (Mar 16, 2007)

I just bought a Wahl mustache trimmer and tried to cut from the front and it did not seem to do anything. I'll try again from the back but it seems like if I push too hard it will damage the fabric. 

*scpromos*, I would love to find some blank, black 100% polyester (preferably mesh style) tee shirts, not really having any luck with it. Know anyone? 

Chris


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

andale said:


> *scpromos*, I would love to find some blank, black 100% polyester (preferably mesh style) tee shirts, not really having any luck with it. Know anyone?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t6553.html


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

andale said:


> I just bought a Wahl mustache trimmer and tried to cut from the front and it did not seem to do anything. I'll try again from the back but it seems like if I push too hard it will damage the fabric. ...


I works much better with the coarse tooth peggy blades. 

Put one finger under the embroidery, (touching the front of the design) and lay the cutter on the back, always over your finger. Light pressure, circular motion. Don't let the blade get near a fold in the fabric. Stop cutting when you get to the backing. Use a seam ripper if needed to cut the underlying stitches.


----------



## andale (Mar 16, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t6553.html


Thanks, the shirts at this site look great:

Unfortunately, it looks like you have to set up a new reseller account or something with them to even find out their prices. I'm sure someone in these forums can help me out with my order. I'll look around, thanks guys!!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

andale said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like you have to set up a new reseller account or something with them to even find out their prices. I'm sure someone in these forums can help me out with my order. I'll look around, thanks guys!!


Yes, you will need to set up an account to get the wholesale prices. That's the norm.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Chris do you have a resale license? If you do it shouldn't be too difficult to set up an account. We did it over the phone and they gave us a user name and password right away. It didn't work and it took few days to get it straightened out... but hey they tried. 

Just in case your curious, the PCM • Durango looks the most like the Starter tee you like. Those shirts run $6.75 for XS-XL and $7.75 for 2X-6X in all colors. A little bit better price than what you were looking at with the Starter tees.


----------



## andale (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks scpromos, yeah we'll just have to get a resale license. I hope there is not a high minimum, we're looking to get 20 max!


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

I've never actually worked with Colorado Timberline, although I've always wanted to. The opportunity just hasn't come up yet. As far as I know they don't have any minimums. They also do in-house decoration including direct-to-garment, laser etching, embroidery, and full color sublimation.


----------

